# October Fair...need some advice



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Daughter has a progress show Aug. 13th and our fair is the first week of October. She hasn't worked with her goat at all, other than walking him. He walks fine, just need to work on getting his head up a bit higher. She hasn't practiced bracing at all. How do we get him to push forward? I've put him on the stand and backed him up so when he begins to step off and realize there is no edge..he'll start to push forward, but he doesn't. He'll just continue to step off! LOL Last year we did this with her goat and he did great..but this one I can't figure out.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My goat did the samething... too smart for his own good. What I was hold him under his chin where the collar goes and with the handle in my hand I place my hand on the back of his head,near the horns and pull him into my knee. It takes some practice but he's getting it. He's starting to push forward more, so I guess its working! Good luck with bracing!


----------

